# Living Alone in Cyprus



## Hilda Nixon (Jan 10, 2009)

This was me two summers ago when I moved to Cyprus. However, after a "bad experience" I returned home to Ireland. Batteries recharged (mind you at my age it takes that long) I've decided to give it a go again. 

Am I mad or is there life for women in their early 50's in Cyprus? 

Would really appreciate any advice from both males and females.


----------



## andyrogers (Jan 7, 2009)

I say just go for it. I'm going out in may on my own it's just a matter of doing the best you can. Good luck.


----------



## jenbel (Jan 11, 2009)

Hilda Nixon said:


> This was me two summers ago when I moved to Cyprus. However, after a "bad experience" I returned home to Ireland. Batteries recharged (mind you at my age it takes that long) I've decided to give it a go again.
> 
> Am I mad or is there life for women in their early 50's in Cyprus?
> 
> Would really appreciate any advice from both males and females.


hi there hilda .I f you feel that you like cyprus so much go for it. My husband and I are thinking of retiring next year to cyprus. When you go over again will you rent somewhere? thats is our plan.We dont know the in & outs of what do yet but I think will will rent for a month first to have a look around at what is on offer long term. I do hope everything turns out well for you good luck.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Jen&Hilda, Thats a good way to do it gives a base to look from if you can do it winter as you will get good deals in holiday apartments, You only live once if you can go for it, or you will never know. 
Tricia


----------



## Hilda Nixon (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi Andy

Thanks for your support. I wish you the best also. Keep in touch.

Hilda


----------



## Hilda Nixon (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi to you both,

I am fortunate enough to have a place to live in Cyprus. My advice to you both would be to visit Cyprus in early Spring. The weather is just nice then for looking around. The Summer is hot. Long term rentals are not expensive and you will be spoiled for choiced. I hope you both keep in touch.


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

*Another Nixon from the Emerald Isle?*



Hilda Nixon said:


> Hi to you both,
> 
> I am fortunate enough to have a place to live in Cyprus. My advice to you both would be to visit Cyprus in early Spring. The weather is just nice then for looking around. The Summer is hot. Long term rentals are not expensive and you will be spoiled for choiced. I hope you both keep in touch.


Hi Hilda, 

You aren't related to the Nixon clan in Belfast by any chance are you? Florrie, Jimmy, Charlie or Cora?

Prob not but had to ask!

As for coming here, GO FOR IT!!

Stephanie


----------



## Hilda Nixon (Jan 10, 2009)

steph+norm said:


> Hi Hilda,
> 
> You aren't related to the Nixon clan in Belfast by any chance are you? Florrie, Jimmy, Charlie or Cora?
> 
> ...


Hi Stephanie+Norm

Don't think I have any family connection in Belfast! Unless they were originally from Dublin.

Thanks for your support and I hope that we can keep in touch.

Regards.

Hilda


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hilda Nixon said:


> This was me two summers ago when I moved to Cyprus. However, after a "bad experience" I returned home to Ireland. Batteries recharged (mind you at my age it takes that long) I've decided to give it a go again.
> 
> Am I mad or is there life for women in their early 50's in Cyprus?
> 
> Would really appreciate any advice from both males and females.


Obviously the 'bad experience' wasnt bad enough to put you of completely and as long as you treat it is a lesson which you will avoid next time I am sure the second time around will go more smoothly for you.
I have single lady friends who are very happy here despite a few glitches which have left them wiser and more cautious.
You only live once, life is too short to waste it on what ifs.

Regards Veronica


----------



## Hilda Nixon (Jan 10, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Obviously the 'bad experience' wasnt bad enough to put you of completely and as long as you treat it is a lesson which you will avoid next time I am sure the second time around will go more smoothly for you.
> I have single lady friends who are very happy here despite a few glitches which have left them wiser and more cautious.
> You only live once, life is too short to waste it on what ifs.
> 
> Regards Veronica



Veronica many thanks for your reply. The 'bad experience' wasn't bad enough to put me off! I just want to put it behind me now and move on. Hopefully the next hurdle - finding a job - will happen in the not too distant future.

Regards Hilda


----------



## milton43 (Oct 20, 2008)

were is the best place in cyprus


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

milton43 said:


> were is the best place in cyprus



That isnt an easy question to answer as personal preferences come into it. 
For me paphos is the best place but I am sure others will tell you Limassol or larnaca are best.
Paphos has the best year round climate, warmer in the winter, cooler in the summer.
There is a good expat community and plenty of goodshops and lots to do.
Limassol is probably the best place for work as it is the business centre of the island. Another thing with Limassol is that it is midway between the two airports so is best placed for good choice of flights.


----------



## milton43 (Oct 20, 2008)

thank you for that


----------



## dnex721 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hilda Nixon said:


> This was me two summers ago when I moved to Cyprus. However, after a "bad experience" I returned home to Ireland. Batteries recharged (mind you at my age it takes that long) I've decided to give it a go again.
> 
> Am I mad or is there life for women in their early 50's in Cyprus?
> 
> Would really appreciate any advice from both males and females.




Go for it !!!! i will be going march/ april on my own 

good luck


----------

